# مجموعه رائعه جداً من الليسبات تساعدك فى الاعمال المساحيه



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

هذه مجموعه جميله جدا تساعد كل مساح وكل مهندس فى تنفيذ اعمال المساحه وتساع فى استخراج وادخال النقاط ومعرفة المساحات الخ......
برجاء الدعاء لى وان يرزقنى الله الذريه الصالحه يارب العالمين​


----------



## المسافر77 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور 
واسأل الله يحقق امانيك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى المساح (22 مارس 2013)

ما هى اهم الاسس لعمل ليسب


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة وينفع بعلمك


----------



## هيثم فاروق (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير . ونفع بك


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

جزااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (29 مارس 2013)

*الهم ارزقه الزريه الصالحه*


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ورزقك الذريه الصالحه


----------



## أحمد الجغرافي (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك انا كنت محتاج الليسبات دي وخصوصا اني جديد في المساحة


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (16 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك بالذريه الصالحة


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (9 مايو 2013)

الله يجزيك خيرا" عن خيرك ويرزقك بالذرية الصالحة .اللهم آميين


----------



## abu saber2 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ورزقك بالذرية الطيبة


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## bird2010 (2 يوليو 2013)

جميل وربنا يرزقك ذرية صالحة وجعل فيهم البركة إن شاء الله .​


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك الذريه الصالحة


----------



## ashraf abdel halee (9 يوليو 2013)

مجموعه رائعه شكرا


----------



## كبل (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## engineeringfawzy (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...


----------



## surv ahmed (10 أغسطس 2013)

اللهم دبر لنا فانا لا نحسن التدبير


----------



## elhameem yagoub (11 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## امير محمد حسن (12 أغسطس 2013)

[h=2]ارجو الافادة ماالفرق بين metric -و imperial[/h]


----------



## حارث البدراني (20 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## م هلال علي (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## memo110 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## frank martin (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud maha (18 ديسمبر 2013)

أحمد مصطفى البحيرى قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> هذه مجموعه جميله جدا تساعد كل مساح وكل مهندس فى تنفيذ اعمال المساحه وتساع فى استخراج وادخال النقاط ومعرفة المساحات الخ......
> برجاء الدعاء لى وان يرزقنى الله الذريه الصالحه يارب العالمين​


بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجموعة الليسبات الرائعة


----------



## hamdy khedawy (9 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## master_2055 (8 أبريل 2014)

جزااااااااك الله خيرا​


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير استاذ


----------



## حزلقوم (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اسال الله العظيم ان يرزقك وجميع المسلمين الزريه الصالحه


----------



## ibrahemeid41 (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير . ونفع بك


----------



## رجب سالم نور (2 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## MOHAMEDBELTAGY (5 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا بس لو تكرمت ما هى الاختصارات المستخدمة لهذة الليسبات؟


----------



## ودالبخيت (7 مايو 2015)

ربنا يرزقك الذرية الصالحه​


----------



## Ameer Alshawabkeh (9 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يرزقك بالذرية الصالحة


----------



## أبوتقي (11 مايو 2015)

مجهود رائع
شكرا جزيلا لك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد منكم في هذا المجال​


----------



## ممدوح نصار (17 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م هلال علي (20 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير . ونفع بك​


----------



## amr algonid (25 أكتوبر 2016)

لا يوجد ملف مرفق!!!!


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (26 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة وينفع بعلمك


----------



## Abdelhamid Mannaa (9 سبتمبر 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا واللهم يرزقك بالذريه الصالحهاللهم امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## روني اوسو (9 سبتمبر 2021)

thank you


----------



## adel104 (11 سبتمبر 2021)

جزيت خيراً أخي الكريم ، مجهود مقدر


----------



## abumohammedzain (11 أكتوبر 2021)

أحمد مصطفى البحيرى قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> هذه مجموعه جميله جدا تساعد كل مساح وكل مهندس فى تنفيذ اعمال المساحه وتساع فى استخراج وادخال النقاط ومعرفة المساحات الخ......
> برجاء الدعاء لى وان يرزقنى الله الذريه الصالحه يارب العالمين​


اللهم ارزقه الذرية الصالحة يارب العالمين


----------



## shewika1 (11 أكتوبر 2021)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الليسبات


----------



## أبو ماجد (16 أكتوبر 2021)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الذرية الصالحة


----------



## إبن عز (8 نوفمبر 2021)

لو سمحتوا ياجماعه كنت محتاج ليسب اسمه piles old ضرورى جدا لو حد يقدر يساعدني


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (8 نوفمبر 2021)

إبن عز​السلام عليكم ايش وظيفته


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 ديسمبر 2021)

أحمد مصطفى البحيرى قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> هذه مجموعه جميله جدا تساعد كل مساح وكل مهندس فى تنفيذ اعمال المساحه وتساع فى استخراج وادخال النقاط ومعرفة المساحات الخ......
> برجاء الدعاء لى وان يرزقنى الله الذريه الصالحه يارب العالمين​


----------



## adel104 (12 ديسمبر 2021)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ، و نفع بكم


----------

